# Thinking about buying a '05/'06 X-Trail. What are some specifics I should check for



## matcan (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi friends

I'm in the process of buying a new vehicle for my small family of three. My daughter is using a rear facing baby seat that takes up a ton of space in the back.

I've been looking at Outbacks, Foresters, CR-Vs, Escapes and RAV4s but I still think think that the X-Trail is my best choice for my relative low budget of $5k.

I'm looking for something safe, practical, decent mpg with a comfortable ride. We do a lot of highway driving. I've been looking at some pretty sweet 05/06 LEs. I love the leather seats, climate control and the big sunroof.

Here is an example of one I've been looking at: 2005 Nissan X-Trail LE 4X4 **56$/SEM.**CUIR**TOIT PANORAMIQUE** for $5,990 in Longueuil | autoTRADER.ca

*What are some specifics to check for when buying a used X-Trail?*
I've read online to check for rust by the tailgate and rear fenders. Anything else beside service history, of course?

I really like the vehicle and I hope this is gonna work out. I come from a Subaru family and had a 1. gen Forester before and I never fell in love it. Too cramped (I'm 6'2"), too uncomfortable on rides over 100 miles and too bad on gas.

By the way, I'm in Canada.

Thanks in advance!
Matt


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice One. I would drive it and listen to engine for rattling, make sure transmission is working properly. Have them show you ball joints, tie rods are fine. Steering should feel tight. It has 177000 kms, but there are lots in england and Australia going. Back to 2001 with over 300,000 and 400,000 kms. It is a sleeper vehicle in Canada, but really the best in its class, and in many ways more capable than most new ones today for towing and going offroad a bit. It's also fun to drive.


----------



## troutie (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey folks, 

I'm a new newbie (today!) and am in the same boat as above. Matcan - how did you make out in your search for an XT? 

In looking for a *manual (seem hard to find!) *XT I've read a lot and made a bit of a list of things to look for:
-rust around the filler neck/gas tank, tailgate, wheel wells
-condition of breaks due to common seizing/sticking of discs/pads
-engine running well due to butterfly screws potentially getting sucked into engine? also looking for oil leaks/signs of burning oil
-potential overheating w/ AC in summertime
-wheel bearings (I put a post in a bearings forum, the '05 152K manual XT I test drove yesterday had a 'blowy/circular sounds, not a grinding or moaning sound, when driving)
-potential issues with suspension

Does anyone have any other common big issues with the XT or in general I should look at? I did a fairly thorough look when I test drove it, there was more rust underneath then I expected and small rust on that strip of metal above the rear wheels and potentially a strut or suspension sound in the rear passenger. Maybe I'm getting too hopefully trying to ensure this XT is worth the $6500-$6000 but I'd appreciate any input! 

Thanks a million!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi again Troutie,
I will try and help you out.
1) Manuals are rare and were special order in LE trim. Word to the wise clutches can be expensive on it.
2) Rust around filler tank is object of an ongoing recall in Canada at the moment. It was due to a bad weld seam which could corrode over time and cause a fuel leak. Dealers are doing the replacements on models with affected vin numbers. Not all are affected. My Bonavista is not included as did not have original defective part.
3) Body rust you can see. Some X trails were washed a little more frequently in the winter and some weren't subject to indoor parking in winter which tends to make salt melt and start the rust process. That said, if the floormats were soaked water can get trapped under them and lead to premature floorboard rusting. 
4) Brakes-- Nissan pushes the envelope more than other Japanese manufacturers, so it means bit more hp, bit firmer suspension, bit more braking power, so people drive them harder, but the 4 wheel vented disc brakes are very good at what they are meant to do. Not that expensive frankly depending upon what you install.
5)Engine butterfly screw doesn't really affect the X trail like it did Sentras with the 2.5 engine. The torque band is different and the X rarely gets into the 5000 + Rpm territory. But still have a mechanic check. Its a very solid engine though.
6) AC works great in mine after 8 years, never a problem including the past few scorching days. Again older car, ac system might require examination, but initial quality was top notch. 
7) answered your bearing query in other thread
8) Suspension , all upgrades and new parts will only improve the ride. I have replaced control arms, and front struts. Rear is still fine. Drives beautifully.
Find a private sale from someone who has owned for a while and is being offered peanuts for his trade in. Much better deal than same year and mileage Ravs or Crvs. Just keep in mind these are all awd and are more expensive to maintain than a 2wd vehicle.) Brings me to --make sure the transfer case and rear diff arent leaking, and hopefully have had their gear oil changed at some point.
10) All service records are a positive
11) X trail is considered by some to have been the best vehicle Nissan sold. Fully Japanese built and assembled pre disaster.


----------



## MarcN (Aug 2, 2015)

I also want to buy a X-Trail (2004 or newer) in The Netherlands.

A lot of diesel engines has over 300000 or 400000 kilometers. Can I drive still a few years with a car like this despite the high mileage?
I read there are sometimes problems with the turbo, intercooler and common-rail. Are this really big problems with this cars or is this not as bad as it seems?


----------



## FarmerChef (Aug 18, 2015)

I just bought a 2006 LE Xtrail and i can tell you that it is by far the best mid size suv that i have ever owned.
when i bought it i paid 4500 for it and had to get the safety done myself. For the safety it needed front brakes and front control arms. The mechanic quoted me 1400 bucks for parts and labor so i decided to buy the parts myself and saved about 700 bucks after everything was done.
The xtrail is pushing 180000 and runs like a dream, rides like a rocket sled and is really good on gas. I cant speak for the winter time yet as to how the 4x4 is or the heater issues i read about, but im pretty sure im gonna have a good time come winter


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Way to go FarmerChef, and congrats on a very nice vehicle and a great deal. You will find the X trail to be fantastic in winter. The heat issue is either air in the system if the heat output is not right, or a failed bushing in the blower motor assembly that causes noise and possible eventual failure of blower motor. You can now get an aftermarket one, so its less expensive than it once was. If you catch it in time though the bearing fix does work well. Been 3.5 years since I did mine and the blower still works great.


----------

